# where the HECK is my magic wand?! cellulite be gone!



## Skin*Deep (Apr 6, 2009)

helllllooo ladies.....so like most gals I have cellulite issues, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mainly on the back of my thighs.....I eat right, I work out like crazy, I'm very active.  after my second child I had a tummy tuck, some liposuction, stayed active...blah blah blah. 
Of course nothing seems to get my legs smooth like I want, so next week I am starting laser treatments. It is a combo laser/roller, it is done at a spa that I regularly get my hair and nails done at, I trust the girls there very much, and have seen all the before and after pictures, that they take themself. The masseuse that works there told me she lost 4 inches in her waist after having her stomach treated, which was over 3 months ago and she has not gained it back - she is a runner mind you, so she didnt just go home and plop on the couch, ya know?
the treatments are $300 a pop, and right now I'm set up for 12 treatments, so obviously I really hope that I get some decent results. I'm really excited to get started and to see if I can get the same results as others I've talked to....I know the thought of a magic bullet always seems to good to be true, so I am starting this thread that I can come back to and add to as my treatments go on and let you all know how it is working, if at all. Also, if anyone has had this or anything similar done, I would be very interested to hear about it!
wish me and my thighs luck!! haha


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 6, 2009)

I can't wait to hear about your results!


----------



## lukinamama (Apr 6, 2009)

^^me too!good luck!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 8, 2009)

Good luck hun! And make sure you keep us updated. 

I have major cellulite issues on my thighs and am about to start using Weleda's Birch Oil Cellulite Treatment soon. Not sure if it'll make a difference. But if these treatments work for you I may consider getting them done also in the future when I actually have some money lol.


----------

